

The Non NDA NDA - dabent
http://blog.weatherby.net/2009/12/the-non-nda-nda.html

======
hapless
I've seen a ton of those. I hate them, not because they're insulting, but
because they fill the page with garbage when I print e-mails.

How could they be legally binding?

~~~
carterschonwald
a simple example would be accidentally receiving priveleged financial data
that will affect prices the following day and using that data. The consequence
here being insider trading

~~~
jrockway
Insider trading is already illegal; you don't need a disclaimer on your email
for that.

~~~
seeyouseeme
1+ -- there simply isn't a rationale for auto-appending these disclaimers to
emails.

As someone else has pointed out, you'd think the mere fact that someone auto-
appends these things to every email diminishes the likelihood that a court
would take them seriously.

Consider also the absurdity of the sender using an inherently insecure
communications channel to communicate information with a demand that the
receiver keep it confidential...

~~~
access_denied
> Consider also the absurdity... ..inherently insecure communications
> channel... This is not only absurd but also irresponsible, irresponsible in
> a sense that could be made valid in court.

